# Ferrous Ion Battery any info?



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi all,
Someone sent me the article below about a ferrous ion battery.
http://www.financialpost.com/news-sectors/story.html?id=1523094

Does anyone have further info.

What do they mean by, 
"The problem is, an ordinary wall socket won't do the job, the E6 needs a dedicated, high voltage charging station."


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Qmavam said:


> Hi all,
> Someone sent me the article below about a ferrous ion battery.
> http://www.financialpost.com/news-sectors/story.html?id=1523094
> 
> ...


Lifepo4


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

wakinyantanka said:


> Lifepo4


You may very well be right, but I spent 1/2 hour on google and could
not find anything to relate ferrous iron and LiFePo.
If anyone finds any info relating or separating the two terms
please post the info or url.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Qmavam said:


> You may very well be right, but I spent 1/2 hour on google and could
> not find anything to relate ferrous iron and LiFePo.
> If anyone finds any info relating or separating the two terms
> please post the info or url.
> Thanks, Mike


I think if you changed your search to look for what BYD is building you will find that the terminology used in different articles will point to ferrous ion being lithium iron phosphate. I've seen a few of those articles that use both terms.


----------



## sash (Jul 7, 2009)

your thinking incorrectly. the Ferrous Ion Battery has no lithium in it.to my understanding it a though back to nickel iron batteries. the only difference it is made from very porous metal anodes to increase the surface area and reduced the weight significantly. basically a very green battery-- a nickel, iron lye and water - non toxic and environmentally friendly and known to last forever just change the electrolyte every 7 - 15 years

'The problem is, an ordinary wall socket won't do the job, the E6 needs a dedicated, high voltage charging station."

well depending where you live it could be a problem.. normal voltage in china is 220 and ~400 for house hold voltage.. in north america it only 110 and 220.. they could use a step up but you probably loose alot of benifit of electrical versus gas . considering iron batteries do not absorb well at 60% then add on loss to step up transformer and the cost of one that put out 20 or 30 amp and 400 volts or more volts.. so more likely it based on the 400 volt charge system since it common in most places in the world to have 400 volt ... at the panel but then again china use 3 phase ~400 volt simular to germany


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't seen anything to suggest BYD is using anything other than LiFePO4. I'd like to see any information you can provide showing otherwise. All the charge/discharge/cycle data looks just like LiFePO4.


----------

